# Natural gas smokers



## Ray Wright (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi.  I’m a new member.  My patio has a natural gas outlet.  I’ve not been able to find a vendor that sells a NG smoker.. any recommendations? I spoke to a few manufacturers and they all say conversion from LP to NG voids warranty.  Looking for advice.


----------



## Murray (Oct 27, 2020)

Talk to a gas fitter.





__





						Converting Gas Appliances - Propane and Natural Gas Appliance Conversions
					

Gas appliances can be converted from propane to natural gas, and vice-versa, with an approved conversion kit.



					www.propane101.com


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah, that. I was researching natural gas and the differences between NG and propane. With adequate airflow, the lower BTU rating of NG could eliminate many chamber temp control issues sometimes associated with hotter burning propane smokers. Conversion kits are relatively inexpensive. Propane smokers can be purchased for a couple of hundred bucks, give or take—interesting thread to watch.


----------



## bregent (Oct 27, 2020)

I converted my GOSM from propane to NG.  It was already out of warranty at the time, but I would have done it anyway for the convenience. I used this hose:
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000K6JF82/  and drilled out the orifice based on a chart I found in this forum.


----------



## callmez (Oct 27, 2020)

I bought a Camp Chef Smoke Vault this year, and with propane I just could not get a flame without a lot of yellow in it. I had designs on converting to natural gas anyway, so within two weeks I converted it. For me, it runs MUCH better on natural gas and of course the fuel is cheaper too. YMMV.
Conversion is really nothing more than drilling the existing orifice with a #51 drill bit (Camp Chef's instructions). I didn't have a #51 handy so I used a #52, which is one size smaller. This works perfectly for me so I haven't changed it. Years ago I converted a propane grill to natural gas, same procedure, same results.  It's as simple as can be, you just need a drill or Dremel-style tool that will accept a bit that small. If you screw up just order another orifice, they're cheap.
Then you just need the appropriate connections to hook up to your natural gas supply (**don't connect to propane once you've drilled the orifice larger!!) These are available from the usual sources like Amazon and eBay. I run either the grill or the smoker to a quick connect fitting with the shutoff valve right below that. Could put in a Y and leave them both connected, but I don't know how they'd run if both were on at the same time and it's easy enough to change them out.


----------



## callmez (Oct 27, 2020)

Not trying to sell you a Camp Chef, I promise, but here is the page for their natural gas conversions:  Natural Gas Connection Kit -- I don't recall how it affects the warranty, but at least CC is supporting conversions to some extent.
Download the Natural Gas Conversion Guide at the bottom of that page for info on converting various CC products.
As I said above, I did not buy their conversion kit; just an appropriate hose (from Amazon I recall, at about 1/3 the cost.) Maybe by paying a premium for the conversion kit you get to keep the warranty?


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Oct 29, 2020)

Basically what callmez is saying.  Virtually any propane grill/smoker can be converted to NG.   It does require different fittings and fuel/air ratios, but definitely doable.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 29, 2020)

Sounds great and nice source of info supplied by callmez. We don't have NG available in my area.

Warren


----------



## Murray (Oct 29, 2020)

One limitation you might find is loosing the ability to move your smoker to a sheltered area should you wish/need to. Converting to natural gas does make a lot of sense,  propane tanks only run dry at the worst possible times. We have converted all our appliances to natural gas and love the convenience and cost savings.


----------



## Shartair (Nov 4, 2020)

callmez said:


> Not trying to sell you a Camp Chef, I promise, but here is the page for their natural gas conversions:  Natural Gas Connection Kit -- I don't recall how it affects the warranty, but at least CC is supporting conversions to some extent.


huge thanks for your recommendation. i previously heard about them, now i'm pretty sure i will get some. thanks again


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ray Wright it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

